# LaTeX - Problem mit größe der PDF Datei



## KappRa (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo alle miteinander,

habe vor kurzem mit Latex angefangen und es funktioniert soweit auch wunderbar.
Das Einzige, was mich immer etwas stört, bzw. verwundert ist, dass meine Latex Dokumente, die ich in PDF konvertiere eigentlich mindenstes immer ca. 30kb groß sind, obwohl im Dokument eigentlich nix drinsteht (außer halt usepackage etc...).
Ich benutze TeXnic unter Windows.

Nun meine Frage: Kann man irgendwo so etwas wie eine Komprimierung einstellen? Bzw. irgendwas, dass die Dateien kleiner werden?


----------



## Navy (29. Januar 2008)

Wie sieht denn Dein LaTeX-File aus? Details wären hier hilfreich.


----------



## KappRa (29. Januar 2008)

Meine tex Datei sieht im Prinzip so aus:


```
\documentclass[10 pt]{scrartcl}
\usepackage [latin1]{inputenc}
\usepackage[ngerman]{babel}
\usepackage[a4paper, portrait, textwidth = 17cm, textheight = 25cm, pdftex]{geometry}
\usepackage{amsmath}
\usepackage{amssymb}

\begin{document}
	
	\paragraph{Aufgabe 5:}
	\renewcommand{\labelenumi}{\alph{enumi})}
	
\end{document}
```

Wenn ich das nun in eine PDF übersetze ist diese auch schon ca. 7Kb groß.


----------



## Navy (29. Januar 2008)

OK, 7 kb ist nicht groß. PDF ist ein Format, in der eine Menge Informationen mitgespeichert werden, u.a. nicht nur die Verwendung der Schrift, sondern sogar die Schrift (eingebettet) an sich. Ich komme mit meinem Beispiel auf 5kb, habe dabei sogar noch Verbesserungen mit drin:

```
\documentclass[a4paper,10pt]{scrartcl}

\usepackage[textwidth = 17cm, textheight = 25cm, pdftex]{geometry}

\usepackage [latin1]{inputenc}
\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}

\usepackage[ngerman]{babel}

\pdfcompresslevel=9

\begin{document}
	
	\paragraph{Aufgabe 5:}
	\renewcommand{\labelenumi}{\alph{enumi})}
	
\end{document}
```

Mal abgesehen von Deiner seltsamen Wahl das Seitenspiegels verwendest Du ja das Koma-Script und dessen Möglichkeiten solltest Du ruhig nutzen. Du wirst auch sehen, daß pdf im Gegensatz zu anderen Layoutformaten relativ klein bleibt und trotzdem immer gut aussieht.


----------



## hg197 (29. Januar 2008)

Dazu: es ist mit jedem Drucker kompatibel  und läuft auf jedem Rechner, ganz im Gegensatz zu Wörd -.-

Ich denke auch, dass das pdf-Format eine Mindestgröße hat, da einfach zuviele Informationen automatisch enthalten sind. Z.b. deine Formatierung. Aber warum sollten dich 5kb stören? Nimmt ja nun wirklich kein Platz weg. Ich muss sagen, dass auch wenn ich mal ein wirklich großes Dokument schreibe und darin viele Grafiken vorkommen, 20 Pakete und etliche andere Ressourcen fressende Geschichten, die Größe immer human ausfällt. Das Größte waren mal 4Mb..und das is ja nun nix. Weiß leider nicht wie das bei Wörd ist...


----------

